# Late Pledges Are Open!



## EN Publishing (Oct 21, 2022)

​

If you missed last month's Dungeon Delver's Guide Kickstarter, you can now make a late pledge! The Backerkit pladge manager is open for the next 3 weeks until November 14th.

The collectors edition of the Dungeon Delvers Guide will not be available at retail. This copy of the book will only be available to Kickstarter Backers, or at conventions on the EN Publishing stand.

_Dungeon Delver’s Guide_ is a comprehensive toolkit for designing, running, and exploring dungeons. This essential 300-page sourcebook for use with 5E and Level Up: Advanced 5E contains everything you need to create compelling and deadly mazes and lairs, and new player options for adventurers who want to venture below and return to the surface alive.


----------

